

Is Your Website ‘The Taxi’ or ‘The Restaurant’? Pick The Right Model. - parker
http://www.socialbias.com/is-your-website-the-taxi-or-the-restaurant-pick-the-right-model/

======
parker
I guess this post could be summarized as:

The Restaurant: your website is the final destination

The Taxi: your website is the means of getting there

There are thousands of restaurants, but not many taxi companies. The more
lucrative business is the taxi company.

------
mattjung
A funny metaphore. But if you think it to the end: I would rather open a
restaurant than being a taxi driver, because it's much more fun, there's more
creative work to do, you have more liberty in your decisions, contact to your
customers is closer, competition is not around price but around quality.

------
noelchurchill
some things are easier said than done

------
edw519
Maybe he's on to something. This post reminds me of the old New York joke:

"Why doesn't your restaurant have a parking lot?"

"If I had a parking lot, I wouldn't need a restaurant."

